# First 30+ inch Speckled Trout



## BlessedAngler (Dec 3, 2018)

OP
Outdoorsman
B

Joined: Dec 2018
Posts: 21

The day started off with me and the family trolling outside the jetties hoping for some King Mackerel. That didn't last long before my youngest son started feeling sea sick. (He had a pretty big breakfast before heading out). Dropped them off at the Isla Blanca boat ramp and went solo. I hit just about every spot on the LLM. I finally found some speckled trout in Gas Well Flats (Oil Field Flats). Caught a few undersized trout before I managed my first keeper trout. Then a few minutes later I spotted the tip of a tail. My first thought was redfish but after a better look I realized it was a trout. My first cast landed across him so I was more concerned trying to maneuver the lure so it wouldn't get spooked. By the time I retrieved my line I had drifted right next to him. So I dropped my lure in front of him and gave it a twitch. Ended up catching my personal best Speckled Trout 31 1/4". Hope you all enjoy the video. God Bless!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice trout. Just a little tip, they would look bigger if you hold them a little closer to the camera. Congratulations on your PB.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Nice trout , the handling of the trout was classic, I would have had a death grip on her with a no sided boat.....lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice fish man. Congrats


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

Awesome fish!! And 3' from the boat! That's crazy!!

I think it's sad to have to kill those big beauties to get them weighed in. Wish there was a better way. I'm not bashing on you, I would have done the same thing. Just saying I wish there was a better way thats all..


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations! That's a beautiful fish.


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

Very cool. Congratulations


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! Thatâ€™s a beautiful fish. Congratulations on the fish of a lifetime.


----------



## SouthTx1911 (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

WOW, cool video, and congrats on the huge trout!!


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## plugger62 (Jun 2, 2009)

A blessing for sure. Your Son will be sad he missed it - but - you got the video and the fish. We’ll keep an eye out to see if you get another boat to boot! Congratulations


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

How much did it weigh


----------



## Nate6231 (Apr 6, 2017)

Wall hanger for sure man, congrats!


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

jrabq said:


> WOW, cool video, and congrats on the huge trout!!


all solo, pretty amazing


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Congrats on the great fish, amazing sitecast, and great video!


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

bentman said:


> How much did it weigh


It said at the end of the video 8 lb 2 oz


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hold it closer to the camera.....

Just kidding, nice vid, nice fish! That's once in a lifetime for some people


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

That's a really good one. Congrats.


----------



## Jov (Oct 24, 2015)

Great fish! Congratulations on your Ephesians 3:20 trout!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

congrats! that fish was suicidal taking the lure next to the boat like that. quite the beast


----------



## spidwkendwarrior (May 30, 2019)

*Awesome!*

Brother, that was a great fish and a spectacular video! Congrats!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*

huge trout, congrats for a personal best. :texasflag


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW! Amazing video. I will say my stomach turned a few times when she was flopping on the deck..lol Huge Congrats sir!


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

bw-n-alvin said:


> Awesome fish!! And 3' from the boat! That's crazy!!
> 
> I think it's sad to have to kill those big beauties to get them weighed in. Wish there was a better way. I'm not bashing on you, I would have done the same thing. Just saying I wish there was a better way thats all..


What in the backwoods illiterate is this? Are you trying to cuss or what is this non sense: &#115


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Should have released her. 



Someone had to be that guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

you will be able to relive that for ever with the video . great job


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Congrats on a great speck. Having it on video to share is very cool.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Congratulations! Fish of a lifetime and you got it all on video.


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Awesome fish & great video for the memory! Congrats on your personal best!


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats. Awesome video!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Nice fish and very cool that you got it on video.


----------



## Crystalbeachangler (Jun 20, 2014)

Absolutely awesome. That was crazy. lol


----------



## Stevereno (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice! I watched your video and hit the subscribe button to bump you up to 250 subscribers!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Awesome trout. Congrats!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

lure said:


> What in the backwoods illiterate is this? Are you trying to cuss or what is this non sense: &#115


I've seen it on a few posts. Not sure if its only his or what, but every time he types a "S" it comes out as the &#115


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Blessed. Super cool clip. And I'd also say that it looked big on Go Pro.. so must have been a monster for sure. Nice work.


----------



## BlessedAngler (Dec 3, 2018)

Appreciate all the comments. It was truly a fish of a lifetime for me. Thanks.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



BlessedAngler said:


> Appreciate all the comments. It was truly a fish of a lifetime for me. Thanks.


you have top honors of having the only 30+ trout on video from start to finish, there will be no "he said she said".

is she going to the taxidermist?? :texasflag


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Beautiful fish ! Great job !!
Loved the video and videos . I do exact same thing , Thanking God after every fish ! Sometimes , I ask God please just let me see her (fish) . Really cool . A true blessing for us to be able to enjoy what God blesses us with .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlessedAngler (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes, I have a spot reserved for her on my wall. I didn’t know I could keep her after weighing her in for the Star tournament. Also, I never imagined it would take me this many years to catch my first 30” trout. So, it is definitely going on my wall. Once again appreciate all the compliments and thank you all for taking the time to read the report and watch the video. Be safe and God Bless!


----------

